# Massachusetts Reptile Expo



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

We'll be vending at the Massachusetts Reptile Expo 
Sunday October, 10, 2010
9am - 4pm
At the:
Holiday Inn - Rockland
929 Hingham Street
Rockland, MA 02370! 
Mike @ New England Herpetoculture will be sharing our booth, bringing an excellent selection of exotic herps, plants, supplies, and more! 
Come meet us, Mike, and help support the New England Herpetological Society! Mark your calendars today!

Reptiles, Amphibians, Supplies & more
For Sale And On Exhibit

Over 50 dealers, breeders and hobbyists will be exhibiting and selling a wide variety of colorful and unusual reptiles, amphibians, and invertebrates. Tanks, cages, terrarium supplies, books, and food animals will also be available at special show prices.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

That Boston area Andy?

S


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Its SE past Quincy, not too far past Boston.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Ray I wasn't sure!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Np. I'm going to try and make it. Traditionally, the NE Herp Soc things are overwhelmingly reptile focused, so it will be nice to see some different vendors.


----------

